# advice on co-sleeper dilemma (no box spring)



## Ldogg (Aug 20, 2009)

As I prepare for baby #1 (due at the end of March), I'm feeling stressed about the upcoming sleeping arrangement. Due to our tiny room, queen-sized bed, and the fact that both DH and I are not small individuals (not to mention we are both thrashy sleepers), we are hoping to try one of those Arm's Reach Co-sleepers.

I was researching the website last night, and came across the problem that I don't know how we will attach the co-sleeper to the bed; we have a platform bed and just one mattress, no box spring. If we can't figure out a way to attach it to the bed, we clearly can't use this... and might as well get a free-standing bassinet or something along those lines.

Has anyone had this issue and came up with a clever solution?


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't see why you can't run the anchors under the mattress and somehow attach it (even a wood screw into the platform on the inside) on the other side?


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to FB and NP.


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

It's hard to say without seeing your bed and mattress. It might just work to have the anchor between the platform and the mattress? I'd suggest e-mailing the company and seeing what they suggest.
We're considering a platform bed, and we might wind up reworking the straps so they attach directly to our bed frame.

P.S. You might need to go for the "Universal" model, which is adjustable down to an 18" bed height.


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

We have the universal co-sleeper and a bed with just a mattress and a frame without a box spring.
The co-sleeper is the same as the original, except that the mattress and bar on the co-sleeper can go as low as 18inches. We love it and are VERY happy about our purchase. I would easily buy it again and even pay more if I had to. (and that is saying a lot because I am pretty cheap and regret many purchase decisions).

The co-sleeper attaches to the bed with a strap that has a large square plastic anchor on the other end. The strap runs below the mattress and then you flip the square anchor up so that it is vertical and pulls against the mattress and box-spring. Ours pulls against the mattress and the frame. It doesn't move!
It does poke up from the mattress a tiny bit and can poke you if you climb off the bed right on it. But you quickly get used to not climbing off the bed in that 3 inch space.

Our 6 month old DD is over 20lbs and 28inches long and she will be in it for months to come.


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

We had the co-sleeper...it's about 4 inches lower than our bed. I really don't think it has any advantage over a stand alone bassinet that's right next to your bed, if the baby is sleeping in it. We didn't end up using it for very long, as ds ended up sleeping with us in bed full time. From what I remember of the instructions, you're not supposed to use it as a co-sleeper once the baby is either rolling over or sitting up (can't remember which)...I'd probably just go with a standalone bassinet next time that I can move around.


----------



## Ldogg (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback! We are in fact debating the Universal model, since our bed is so low. It sounds like it *can* attach to just the bed and platform, though, which is good. I'm still not sure having a co-sleeper in general is significantly better than the free-standing bassinet, but it sounds like it might be a bit easier if you can get it level with the bed.

I'm a bit of a cheapskate about this stuff, so I don't want to drop $250 on something that won't even work with our bed. It's so hard to know what will be a good investment and what will go unused--it's expensive to use the 'trial and error' method!


----------

